# My 12 x 30 Clausing 111



## dualquad (Nov 17, 2013)

I purchased this lathe in an auction just over a year ago. I took it apart last spring, cleaned it up and painted it. I runs good, I replaced the counter shaft bearings, the clutch does not work

The day I bought it home




before










Dismantling









finished


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow, that came out great!  And you got a lot of tooling with it also! :thumbsup:    I'm so jealous..:man::rofl:

I have a 108 Clausing and it looks just like that with the cast iron legs, I "rescued" it from a scrap yard and have been searching for the tools like the steady rest..

Just yesterday I fixed the clutch for the apron..  I still need to find the "energy" to make it look like yours! :whistle:

I see you added an AXA tool post. I've been thinking of getting one but I can't decide if it's really worth it as I don't run this machine daily (or even weekly!) 

Well, I'll stop rambling.  And again, good job, the lathe came out great!


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you sir, for rescuing another piece of good old American iron!:thumbsup:


----------



## dualquad (Nov 17, 2013)

34_40 said:


> Wow, that came out great!  And you got a lot of tooling with it also! :thumbsup:    I'm so jealous..:man::rofl:
> 
> I have a 108 Clausing and it looks just like that with the cast iron legs, I "rescued" it from a scrap yard and have been searching for the tools like the steady rest..
> 
> ...






Thanks!!!

It was a fun project. I have to put the gear cover on and assemble the steady rest

Glad to see you rescued your's from scrap

I like the AXA tool post for convenience, I set up all my cutting bits and they are always ready to go. I have the same problem you do, finding time to use it.

How did you fix your apron clutch? Mine does not work either. Other than that the lathe works great, I love using it.


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 18, 2013)

dualquad said:


> I like the AXA tool post for convenience, I set up all my cutting bits and they are always ready to go. I have the same problem you do, finding time to use it.
> 
> How did you fix your apron clutch? Mine does not work either. Other than that the lathe works great, I love using it.



I cannot afford a "real" Aloris AXA for what i'm doing and I don't know enough about the "inexpensive versions" so I just keep watching / searching for something I can make work, cost wise..

Regarding the clutch, I'll give you the simplified version of a long chore.. LOL... Drop the gearbox from the apron and slide it from the leadscrew, drop it upside down in a bowl or bucket to drain the oil. On the back is a cover (open top) with 3 fasteners, pull that. You'll need to hold the clutch with channellocks or pliers, and remove the handwheel nut and then the washer and then the handwheel. The coned clutch can then come out and it has a washer that has 2 other holes that fit over pins on the coned clutch, The short version is go to Sears Hardware or equivalent, and find 2 springs (stiff compression) that slide over those pins. I had to cut the springs height down so that the washer can barely set on the pins and stay in alignment, then slide the clutch in and install the handwheel. That knob has to have enough freeplay so that it can freewheel until you spin the handwheel tighter and the pins engage. And when you loosen the knob, the springs push the pins out to disengage..

I ended up with the gearbox turned so that the clutch was pushed up vertically to keep the washer on the pins. Once you set the handwheel, then reinstall the toothed washer and locknut. "Stake" the locknut to the threads to keep that adjustment. 

I paid .83 cents for each spring. If you can't find'em, let me know and I can get more and mail'em to you. Can I ask you to measure the drive pulleys? the motor drive pulley and the driven o.d.'s.. and motor H.P.?? TIA!


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 18, 2013)

Dualquad,  since I'm making requests..  , the gear on the bottom of your thread dial.. can I request that you count the teeth on that gear?  There's one on the big auction site now and it has 31 teeth, It looks like the one from a 100 series.  If the gear matches up maybe I can bid on it.  TIA!

Lastly, do you run a dual quad?  I've got a 34 ford street rod,  347 with a Shelby Rambox dual quad setup..:thumbsup:


----------



## dualquad (Nov 18, 2013)

34_40 said:


> Dualquad,  since I'm making requests..  , the gear on the bottom of your thread dial.. can I request that you count the teeth on that gear?  There's one on the big auction site now and it has 31 teeth, It looks like the one from a 100 series.  If the gear matches up maybe I can bid on it.  TIA!
> 
> Lastly, do you run a dual quad?  I've got a 34 ford street rod,  347 with a Shelby Rambox dual quad setup..:thumbsup:



Thanks for all the info an the clutch repair!

My threading dial has 32 teeth. My drive pulleys are 2 1/2" on the motor and 8 1/4" for the counter shaft

I have a '68 Mustang with a 302 and dual quads


----------



## 34_40 (Nov 19, 2013)

dualquad said:


> My threading dial has 32 teeth. My drive pulleys are 2 1/2" on the motor and 8 1/4" for the counter shaft
> I have a '68 Mustang with a 302 and dual quads



Thank You! I checked 2 manuals and the reference numbers are the same, so I think the thread dials are the same from the 4800 and the 100. 

It seems I need to replace the top pulley, mine is to small.. hew:


----------

